# Scanner reccomendations?



## theshack1990 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry if I'm posting my question in the wrong froum, newbie here, but was wondering if anybody can reccommend a really good scanner. I'm looking to scan a bunch of old photos and am looking for a really good, preferably not too expensive, personal one. you know...for the house

Any suggestions or am I in the right forum?

Thanks for your help!

:mrgreen:


----------



## usayit (Jan 6, 2008)

When you say "old photos', does that include any negatives?

Depending on how many prints you would like to scan, you might consider finding a local service to have them scanned in for you.  Good scanners are like purchasing a camera... you get what you pay for and they can get a bit pricey.  If this a one-time-project and you don't see yourself doing scans regularly in the future, it might be more cost effective to send them to some one for scanning.

Now there are also less expensive flatbed scanners out there that are definitely an option.  But just make sure your expectations are correctly set prior to making this investment. 

I personally like Epson scanners......  The cheaper ones will range between $100-200 USD.  The one I like is around $550.  If you are willing to find used, my old (and discontinued) Epson 3170 did a good job.


----------



## bhop (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an Epson 4490.  It is a flatbed scanner, it cost me around $270 I think.  I'm 100% satisfied with it.  All the b/w pics on my flickr tagged with 'k1000' are scans from it.  I've also printed a few 8.5x11 prints from the scans that are perfect quality.


----------



## MadisonWI (Jan 7, 2008)

I would agree that a flatbed Epson would be a great choice. I use an Epson Perfection 4990 Photo for scanning both prints and negatives, and it always does a fantastic job. Looks like you can get used ones for around $100. 

OR 

I know there's a new (similar) model that's out ... I don't know the name but it's $250 and I'm sure its just as nice.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 7, 2008)

MadisonWI said:


> I would agree that a flatbed Epson would be a great choice. I use an Epson Perfection 4990 Photo for scanning both prints and negatives, and it always does a fantastic job. Looks like you can get used ones for around $100.
> 
> OR
> 
> I know there's a new (similar) model that's out ... I don't know the name but it's $250 and I'm sure its just as nice.


 
Are you sure it's a 4990 and not a 4490?  A used one should be at least $200, as they are around $400 brand new. Where did you get yours??


----------



## MadisonWI (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm... It is a 4990. 

I just grabbed the first price I saw as a "buy it now" on eBay for reference. This could be way off, though, if it's a flukey auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Epson-Perfectio...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

So, I'm not sure exactly how much they cost, but I DO know it's a nice scanner


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 7, 2008)

MadisonWI said:


> Hmm... It is a 4990.
> 
> I just grabbed the first price I saw as a "buy it now" on eBay for reference. This could be way off, though, if it's a flukey auction:
> 
> ...


 
That is a very good price for an excellent scanner. I own one and couldn't be more pleased. Whomever won that bid should play the Lottery! That's an incredible price for a 4990.


----------

